
Red Hat Introduces New Linux OS for Containers - angrymouse
http://www.toptechnews.com/article/index.php?story_id=0110006KEE5M
======
serialpreneur
Very spammy content site. Official redhat blog has better info:

[http://rhelblog.redhat.com/2015/03/04/welcome-to-the-
world-r...](http://rhelblog.redhat.com/2015/03/04/welcome-to-the-world-red-
hat-enterprise-linux-atomic-host/)

[http://rhelblog.redhat.com/2014/12/04/top-7-reasons-to-
use-r...](http://rhelblog.redhat.com/2014/12/04/top-7-reasons-to-use-red-hat-
enterprise-linux-atomic-host/)

~~~
finid
The real spammy content is the announcement of a GA distribution that you
can't download. Even with a registered account, I still can't find a working
download link for RHEL Atomic beta.

~~~
Nux
It's probably just for customers. You can use the Fedora or CentOS based
Atomic though:

[http://www.projectatomic.io/download/](http://www.projectatomic.io/download/)

e.g.
[http://buildlogs.centos.org/rolling/7/isos/x86_64/CentOS-7-x...](http://buildlogs.centos.org/rolling/7/isos/x86_64/CentOS-7-x86_64-AtomicHost.qcow2)
(optimised for cloud, no passwd login etc)

------
peterwwillis
"People with money were starting to look at CoreOS and we needed a way to stay
competitive in a market that will probably be gone in 10 years." (Luckily, the
average new distribution's lifespan is much shorter than that, so the long-
term maintenance costs of supporting this new product aren't high)

------
vezzy-fnord
This is really RHEL ported as a host to Project Atomic, around for about a
year or so now: [http://www.projectatomic.io/](http://www.projectatomic.io/)

~~~
gtjay
It's all the brainchild of hatter Colin Walters (originally as part of the
Gnome project). RH's just very devoted to upstreaming/dogfooding.

------
mikro2nd
Am I the only one who thought first of shipping containers when I read the
headline?

(Quickly followed by the realisation that it was much more likely talking
about virtualisation containers. And then quickly followed by the thought,
"But Linux for shipping containers... yup, that totally makes sense."
hmmmmm....)

